# A New GTO: Get 'Em Before They're Not



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*A New GTO: Get 'Em Before They're Not*
Posted Today 03:01 PM by Matt Stone | Motor Trend 







I'll admit it: I like the 2004-06 Pontiac GTO. I'm in the minority here, as the reborn version of America's original mid-sized 60s musclecar was something less than a sales smash. Many don't like the look (although I do, with no disclaimer or excuses). Others griped about the price (I wonder why, because for the latter two of its three years on the market, it carried the same 6.0-liter, 400-horse V-8 as the C6 Corvette, at thirty percent off). 








For whatever reason, musclecar enthusiasts didn't embrace the nouveaux GTO, and GM let it go the way of the Bonneville, Le Mans, Tempest, Catalina, Fiero, and others. Fortunately, this experience didn?t sour GM on the notion of bringing an Australian-bred Holden here as a Pontiac: the G8 arrives this fall, and I believe everyone will like that one a bunch. 

But guess what? For those of you who may have figured out what a good performance deal the GTO is, it's not too late. Although Pontiac has stopped marketing and supporting the car, there are about 500 brand new 2006s left in dealer inventory. The '06 is the one to have: it got all the updates that the '05 did (including the above noted 6.0-liter motor, hood scoops, big dual exhausts) as well as 18-inch wheels. Although they stickered at around $35,000, you won't have to pay more than $30,000 for one now. We checked with several dealers in the SoCal and Detroit markets, and found asking prices in the $28-29,000 range. My personal pick? A black six-speeder, of which there were only seven new examples left in the system, as of a couple weeks ago.








When inventories were overflowing with Goats, total discounts of $8-10,000 were possible. Them days are gone. GM has reduced its customer cash rebate from $3000 to $2000, further indicating that the supply is drying up just about the time demand may be heating up to get the last of them. I recently drove one, and was again reminded of what a nice performer it is: sharp steering, decent ride, confident cornering, and musclecar noises. An American grand tourer, really; what a nice piece for a cross-country trip (although, yes, the trunk is smallish). A lot of folks point to the Mustang as the better deal. While I?m also a huge fan of Ford?s modern day pony, the Poncho gives you an independent suspension, a 6-speed gearbox, and a hundred horsepower more for what is now the same money. Something to think about.
I believe that when the last new GTOs are gone, values will stabilize, demand will increase, and there will be folks around saying "Hmmm -- shoulda bought me one-a-them." Expect to see them up on the stage at Barrett-Jackson in 25 years time, bringing big bucks. Shop now, save, and prepare to burn rubber.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Good article... if Pontiac had advertised more they would have sold. But hey, now I may have retirement in my garage


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

." Expect to see them up on the stage at Barrett-Jackson in 25 years time, bringing big bucks."

*And with the SAP.... 1.5 mil........:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

80K for mine now? No way...... Price just went up to 100K. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Correct me if I am wrong......but wasn't Motor Trend one of the "authoritative magazines" who berated the GTO? Lambasting the design, price, and style of it?

*


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Correct me if I am wrong......but wasn't Motor Trend one of the "authoritative magazines" who berated the GTO? Lambasting the design, price, and style of it?
> 
> *


My thoughts exactly...Kinda comical now isn't it? :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> My thoughts exactly...Kinda comical now isn't it? :cheers


*Hypocritical I think. I don't recall any of those magazines giving the GTO a really good write up. They all ridiculed it. I read very few positive notes on it. This car was shunned like it had the clap or something. The car was rarely referenced to muscle cars in articles linking the Mustang and Charger. The car was purposely avoided in muscle talk. Now this article coming from Motor Trend? This guy just now writes about it, I guess his editor censored his opinions before now. Maybe they should have driven it instead of looking at pictures. This clown who writes the article finally got around to driving one 3 years after the car was introduced then dropped. He's a Johnny Come lately. He should of written a eulogy instead of a belated atta boy. *


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Good article... if Pontiac had advertised more they would have sold. But hey, now I may have retirement in my garage


Pontiac couldn't afford more advertising because the projected annual volume of these cars was so low to begin with. What they should have done is sold the GTO by showing that it could deliver similar performance to cars that cost more than twice as much for "only' $33K. But no, they went and showed it doing burnouts. Totally wrong message.



GTO judge said:


> Correct me if I am wrong......but wasn't Motor Trend one of the "authoritative magazines" who berated the GTO? Lambasting the design, price, and style of it?


Motor Trend liked the GTO from the start. They were very positive about the car. It was publications like Road & Track and especially Car and Driver that dumped all over it. Car and Driver even went so far as to rig a comparison between the GTO and Mustang GT so the Mustang would win by giving it 7 "Gotta Have It" factor points -- even after the GTO blew it away in every perforamnce category. BTW, this occured in their "10 Best" issue -- where the Mustang was called one of their 10 Best. Guess they couldn't have their pick lose elsewhere in the same issue.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Pontiac couldn't afford more advertising because the projected annual volume of these cars was so low to begin with. What they should have done is sold the GTO by showing that it could deliver similar performance to cars that cost more than twice as much for "only' $33K. But no, they went and showed it doing burnouts. Totally wrong message.
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Trend liked the GTO from the start. They were very positive about the car. It was publications like Road & Track and especially Car and Driver that dumped all over it. Car and Driver even went so far as to rig a comparison between the GTO and Mustang GT so the Mustang would win by giving it 7 "Gotta Have It" factor points -- even after the GTO blew it away in every perforamnce category. BTW, this occured in their "10 Best" issue -- where the Mustang was called one of their 10 Best. Guess they couldn't have their pick lose elsewhere in the same issue.


*ahhhhhhhh ok...... too bad more didn't share their views.*


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

All I can say to you guys that bought instead of leasing yours is, hang on to 'em. 

I love mine more every time I get behind the wheel . . . what a steal these duffuses' lukewarm press, and the average consumer's herd mentality allowed us to get on these cars. I just say "thank you very much" over and over again.


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

I read all of the magazine articles, test drove the first ones delivered in '04, and was hooked, just like the first time I felt and heard a high-performance V8 at WOT. I had to have one. Almost bought an '04 in early '05; but, could not get enough out of my POS MBZ C230 coupe trade. About a year later, bought an '06 that makes me smile every time I turn the key. No bad service stories in 15,000 miles; its never been back (unlike my trade-in). I don't know what it is? Can't really describe it? I am never getting rid of this thing.

A test drive was all the advertising I needed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fwheelerjr said:


> I read all of the magazine articles, test drove the first ones delivered in '04, and was hooked, just like the first time I felt and heard a high-performance V8 at WOT. I had to have one. Almost bought an '04 in early '05; but, could not get enough out of my POS MBZ C230 coupe trade. About a year later, bought an '06 that makes me smile every time I turn the key. No bad service stories in 15,000 miles; its never been back (unlike my trade-in). I don't know what it is? Can't really describe it? I am never getting rid of this thing.
> 
> A test drive was all the advertising I needed.


*
I hear ya.....:cheers 

I show mine nearly every week and I've talked to quite a few doubters of this car, (some are old school 65' era GTO owners), and until they got in and drove one or drove in them they didn't care much for it either. They talk all positive about it now. Ya drive one and your hooked. *


----------



## Jake15 (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## 455bobcat (May 25, 2007)

Jake15 said:


>


That's just wrong, it should be a Firebird.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

I want a GTO.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The tide is turning as new 06's dry up. Fire sale deals are all gone from talking to a few dealers in my area that still have inventory and were unloading GTO's in March for a few grand below MSRP (before rebates) when I purchased. Now they've dug in for full sticker ... and the used GTO's on the lot, asking price is more than what I paid for mine in March.

Last I'd read, GM wasn't going to produce the GTO or TA again unless Camaro sales justified offering another version of that platform. At this point in time anything out there contrary to that fact is purely a tease to stir up marketing feedback. I predict, until all this new CAFE standards crap has been set in stone they won't commit anytime soon and will leave us wondering with concept drawings, etc. If the new fleet efficiency requirements are passed, that will limit future production numbers and models offered of muscle cars and kill a Pontiac version of an 8 cylinder performance coupe while the G-8 sedan is in production. That should provide for our 04~06 GTO's to gain in sizable appreciation in the muscle car market within a relatively shorter time frame than the old tin experienced. 

Currently the resale price of our goats appear to have stabilized with gas prices hovering around $3 a gallon. So, for now we own the last goats of what was intended to be a limited 3 year production run which fell short of hitting the projected sales estimates by a few thousand for each year. As an owner, yeeha! In the automotive industry plenty of finger pointing can be done, but none will point in the direction of lacking performance and fun to drive factor. This will result in a price rise for our cars at some point in the future as the number of 04~06 GTO's decrease from attrition, because we know once behind the wheel and feel the power ... your hooked! :cheers 

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Dinosaurs
Vinyl Records
8MM Real to Real
VCR's
Black and White TV's
NON Remote TV's
Non Computerized Autos.
49 cents a gallon for gas
GTO's*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Dinosaurs
> Vinyl Records
> 8MM Real to Real
> VCR's
> ...


Dinosaurs = I feel like one!  
Vinyl Records = Have 720 & turn table, slowly recording them via CD burner.
8mm Real to Real = Have a 4 channel, replaced by the multi disc CD player.
VCR's = Have a couple & RCA video disc machine. Cable DVR is the way to go.
Black and White TV's = 1 palm size hand held portable for power failures. 
Non Remote TV's = 13" dial channel selector, in work shed for football season.
49 cents a gallon for gas = 27 cents when I started driving.**see dino above.
GTO's = I got mine!!!!    

:cheers


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Can we prepay for replacement keyfobs now, before they cost $2000!?!?!?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Dinosaurs = I feel like one!
> Vinyl Records = Have 720 & turn table, slowly recording them via CD burner.
> 8mm Real to Real = Have a 4 channel, replaced by the multi disc CD player.
> VCR's = Have a couple & RCA video disc machine. Cable DVR is the way to go.
> ...


*You kill me Red LOL :lol: 

I am expecting to see in the near to not so near future... A movie with Conan the Barbarian before his political days..... driving a GTO as he rides in to battle. Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

A commercial with Cavemen driving a GTO. 
The caveman driving watching B&W TV, turning it off to listen to a 45 then turning that off and then viewing himself as a baby caveman on 8MM, Seeing a dinosaur walk past his abode, running to his caverage, jumping into his GTO stopping into his friendly local fueling depot and filling up for 40.00 a gallon, and chasing the dinosaur. He stops because he sees a new GTO on the rock lot. He thinks ahhhhhh they brought the GTO back AGAINNNNN!!??!!?? He trades his GTO in on a new one and continues on. Finds the dinosaur slays it can't fit in the trunk cause theres no room in it..... gets pissed off cause his struts failed, and the rear end whines... takes it back and says I want you to buy it back and get a new one......Is told sorry they discontinued it again. The caveman then throws a hissy fit and storms out of the place and drives off into the sunset with parts of a dinosaur hanging out the trunk and windows.... With the caption........... So easy to drive even a caveman can do it....*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I wanted one of these cars sence 2002 when I first heard about them. Now that I got one I'm never gitting rid of it. I bought it for a weekend toy, but it is hard for me to stay out of it, sometimes if I'm just going around the corner I fire that thing up just to drive it. I don't care about the value it might be worth in the future because those days is long gone. If you don't have an rare ment condition car that was produced back in the day it is not worth keeping for an investment. I did not buy this car for an investment because I think cars is the worst investment.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NoToDoD said:


> Can we prepay for replacement keyfobs now, before they cost $2000!?!?!?


*Had my BCM replaced. Got 2 new Keyfobs with it. 

Try getting one here.....

http://www.keylessride.com/order/qu...ntiac&remoteyear=2005&model=GTO&frid=271D75BC*


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice, Judge  

That's some vision you got there. Maybe you should shave before you jump into your ride. It can't be good for the leather! :lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Well I wanted one of these cars sence 2002 when I first heard about them. Now that I got one I'm never gitting rid of it. I bought it for a weekend toy, but it is hard for me to stay out of it, sometimes if I'm just going around the corner I fire that thing up just to drive it. I don't care about the value it might be worth in the future because those days is long gone. If you don't have an rare ment condition car that was produced back in the day it is not worth keeping for an investment. I did not buy this car for an investment because I think cars is the worst investment.


:agree As you wrote, its not a monetary investment, but a fun-o-meter investment for the weekends. I resisted the GTO for 3 years. My interest was tweaked on word of its return but my dream of owning a Vette purchased with museum delivery upon my retirement wasn't going to be derailed. Or so I thought until last fall when my resistance was low during a wait while the wife's Torrent was being serviced. The owner of the dealership fired up a GTO that was on the showroom floor with a SLP 455 package installed. The sound reverb off the glass was all it took. I swallowed hook, line and sinker, purchasing mine as a retirement present to myself in March. But, ya never know! I graduated from engineering school in 79 and via a bike wreck late in 78 I received $20k for injuries sustained. A month before graduating that June, cash in hand I went and bought a new HD Low Rider to replace my lost bike. I still own the 79 hog (except for swapping the painted engine & trans covers for chrome, replace the stock exhaust for open drag pipes, got rid of the lunch box sized stock air cleaner for a compact high flow style, removed the stock mag wheels for spokes, exchanged the stock valves for Manley SS valves, sh*t canned the stock carb for an S&S, installed a chrome swing arm and rear sprocket ... started about 2 weeks into ownership and finished before the 6 month warrenty was up for about $2k in parts at the time ... it still mainly looks the way it did when I rolled out of the HD dealership in 79) and its doubled in value since I paid $4800 for it ... but, its never leaving my stable, nor the GTO!

The Vette dream isn't dead .... its now my turn 65 and collect SS money dream car (as long as museum delivery is available) before I need to wear depends when I turn 70 in 20 years.

Red.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NoToDoD said:


> Nice, Judge
> 
> That's some vision you got there. Maybe you should shave before you jump into your ride. It can't be good for the leather! :lol:


Amen brother! :cheers Was that a flashback like the ones our parents warned us about? :lol:

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NoToDoD said:


> Nice, Judge
> 
> That's some vision you got there. Maybe you should shave before you jump into your ride. It can't be good for the leather! :lol:


*
I know, I had an exessential melt down the first time I left beard tracks in the leather.:willy: :willy: 

Actually the reference is to the distinct GTO's and their re-invented return only to be discontinued and distinct-ed again. Perhaps a set pattern for GM? It dates back to the evolvement of Bob Lutz's clan before fire was invented. They sat around a new invention they called fire and wanted to invent a car, but came up with insurance first.:lol: :lol: 
*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Amen brother! :cheers Was that a flashback like the ones our parents warned us about? :lol:
> 
> Red.




*Red, my parents warned me to be leery of people like myself. :willy: :willy: *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Red, my parents warned me to be leery of people like myself. :willy: :willy: *


:agree


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I can attest to the, "great car for a road trip" quote. My wife and I took a road trip out west last September in our 04 M6 torrid red GTO. We put 5400 miles on it in 14 days and never got tired of being in it, from 800ft to 11000 ft the car performed flawlessly. I plan on keeping it along with my 66 lemans with a 455 under the hood, it is in every way a GTO only better.


----------



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

boxers or briefs ? depends.......


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

*Been a while*

Been playing with new toy 77 vette.. but I'm decided to check out the GTOFORUM for a while tonite...

For what it's worth, I'd buy another one if something happened to this one and I could find one babyed (sort of) like I have mine.

For the money it was almost as fast as a vette and lot cheaper.. 

I think the Aussies know how to build a great car.

I wanted a V8 with a 6 speed ... only thing after 02 Camaro SS ( I had and 02 V6) was a(vette too much money for me... b(05 goat...at employee pricing which was even better than the supplier discount I was entitled to... so


I drove it, bought it and love it... My gf and I have travel quite a few miles in it and she loves the comfort of it... 

Runs like a scalded cat, blends in with the G6's and Grand Am... so ... the punk kid ricers crowd don't mess with it cause it's a 6 cylinder.. unlike the 02 Camaro V6 that everything wanted to race... If the car next door does recognize the GTO 6.0 they either don't mess with it or if a Mustang or Charger might play. At least it's worth the fuel to play with them.

GM did a disservice to this machine with their marketing.. so we have a rare goat. I didn't buy it for an investment.. but because I have wanted a fast car all my life and I could buy one.. I LOVE GOATS and I see a couple a week.. I know most of them in town by site and there aren't many.. Mustangs and Chargers are a dime a dozen....

And there ain't too many 77vettes in town either.

I really need an inconspicous car.. oh that's the 00 Grand AM lol


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

GM's marketing failure was the best thing to happen for GTO owners. The fact 'experts' who scribble for car mags didn't recognize the car's value was another plus. As someone else mentioned, the rate at which GTOs are being ruined is still another boon for those who value their GTO. The car is so rare in SC that people constantly ask me about mine; want to see the engine, etc.
Mine stays garaged and rarely diven in the rain. I've had my '05 M6 since it was new and at 14.5K miles it still looks showroom fresh. As others have stated, I plan to always keep it. It's a classic in the making and one beast of a machine in the bargain.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

"Bang for the Buck" was never sweeter than the '06 Pontiac GTO.
Especially with ZERO% interest for 5 years from GMAC (which is about a $5500 savings alone)! Do the math Enstein!
You would have to go thru alot of barrels of 91 Octane before your offset starts working against your wallet... unless you are a greeny or a tree-hugger of sorts!

I have always been leery of owning a GM product but this one puts miles of smiles on my mug each time I go thru those gears!

Truly, there is no replacement for displacement!


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

I bought mine as a pre-deployment present before heading to Iraq. A friend of mine owns a bicycle shop and threw in a $6500 racing bicycle to go with the car. I have long wanted a vette, but shortly after I got my Goat, my sister picked up an 02 vette. After driving both, I am am over the vette lust, and quite satified with the Goat. I can't wait to get back and drive it again.




Red Bearded Goat said:


> :agree Asyou wrote, its not a monetary investment, but a fun-o-meter investment for the weekends. I resisted the GTO for 3 years. My interest was tweaked on word of its return but my dream of owning a Vette purchased with museum delivery upon my retirement wasn't going to be derailed. Or so I thought until last fall when my resistance was low during a wait while the wife's Torrent was being serviced. The owner of the dealership fired up a GTO that was on the showroom floor with a SLP 455 package installed. The sound reverb off the glass was all it took. I swallowed hook, line and sinker, purchasing mine as a retirement present to myself in March. But, ya never know! I graduated from engineering school in 79 and via a bike wreck late in 78 I received $20k for injuries sustained. A month before graduating that June, cash in hand I went and bought a new HD Low Rider to replace my lost bike. I still own the 79 hog (except for swapping the painted engine & trans covers for chrome, replace the stock exhaust for open drag pipes, got rid of the lunch box sized stock air cleaner for a compact high flow style, removed the stock mag wheels for spokes, exchanged the stock valves for Manley SS valves, sh*t canned the stock carb for an S&S, installed a chrome swing arm and rear sprocket ... started about 2 weeks into ownership and finished before the 6 month warrenty was up for about $2k in parts at the time ... it still mainly looks the way it did when I rolled out of the HD dealership in 79) and its doubled in value since I paid $4800 for it ... but, its never leaving my stable, nor the GTO!
> 
> The Vette dream isn't dead .... its now my turn 65 and collect SS money dream car (as long as museum delivery is available) before I need to wear depends when I turn 70 in 20 years.
> 
> Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kerry71 said:


> I bought mine as a pre-deployment present before heading to Iraq. A friend of mine owns a bicycle shop and threw in a $6500 racing bicycle to go with the car. I have long wanted a vette, but shortly after I got my Goat, my sister picked up an 02 vette. After driving both, I am am over the vette lust, and quite satified with the Goat. I can't wait to get back and drive it again.


Be safe over there and THANK YOU for watching over us. :cheers


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

kerry71,
I like the sound of that "pre-deployment" insurance that you purchased! That is some real forward thinking on your part. I trust that neither your goat nor you have to wait for too long before the post-deployment ceremonies commence! 

Stay safe and we are all waiting your safe return... and thanks for all your burden on our [collective] behalf!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*The best*

I've always liked Pontiacs(firebirds) but I love my goat. I purchased mine new for around 25,000. You can't touch any other car for that price having that much power. Long live the goat!!!


----------

